# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Технические и иные вопросы  >  Оплата за коммерческую подписку

## Kaliostro

Не могу воспользоваться сервисом Помогите +, из-за невозможности произвести оплату с карточки.
Всё, что я вижу, это оплата через сервис PayPal. Я не могу и не хочу использовать этот сервис. У вас указаны и другие способы оплаты, но непонятно каким образом это сделать.
Каким образом оплатить через карту VISA?
Ваша инструкция не соответствует действительности, по факту не существует таких позиций, о которых идет речь. Я использовал вот эту инструкцию - http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...w_to_subscribe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Что Вас конкретно интересует? Лечение или расшифровка?

----------


## Kaliostro

Лечение.

----------


## olejah

Если Вы не можетe и не хотите использовать PayPal, почему бы не воспользоваться бесплатным аналогом услуги лечения?

----------


## Kaliostro

у вас указано, что оплатить можно разными способами. я и спрашиваю - как я могу оплатить другим способом, кроме PayPal?

если у вас нельзя оплатить другими способами кроме PayPal, зачем писать что это возможно?

----------


## olejah

Я Вам рекомендую определиться с тем, что Вам нужнее - обсуждать нашу инструкцию или решить проблему с компьютером.
Если надумаете решить проблему, общее направление я Вам дал (раздел Помогите).

----------


## СергейК

оч актуальный вопрос - через paypal не получается. у них что-то глючит постоянно (т.е. тут не во вкусах дело), может какие то другие средства освоите (Qiwi, Yandex-money , перевод на карту сбер и т.д. ?)

----------


## olejah

Можно воспользоваться и Qiwi и Яндекс, по большому счету. Просто они не так удобно интегрированы в систему.
Обычно находим всегда удобный способ решить вопрос.

----------

